# Beetle Instagram Thread



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Calling all Beetle Instagrammers...post pics and your username!

I'll start; I'm on Instagram as oidoglr http://instagram.com/oidoglr

Some of the pics of my Beetle:

The day after I picked it up: 









R-line steering wheel: 









Snowmobile: 









Dat Reef Blue Metallic, doe. Turbo Badge.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Mike here, on IG as Obnoxiousblue http://www.instagram.com/obnoxiousblue

She's on lockdown, but if you add me and I realize you're a vortex/vw person I'll click yes 

The day I picked it up from Platinum VW









I got a kick out of the little picture. I posted "it's becoming self aware" 
But really, I wanna get this as a tattoo. Left door open on left forearm, right door on right forearm. Not huge, just like 2-3"









Wasn't too long after that I got it out to play with some ACVWs...









Clean VWs are happy VWs









In a parking garage, I had to go upstate for an exam. I spent more time checking on the then new car, then I had studying. Still passed...









The day I put on the new plates









The obligatory emblem shot.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Mariodrtechy on instagram, you can go on Instagram to see my pictures lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

n8t86 is my instagram


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thatbeetleguy :thumbup:


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

Heres a few of my '13. Enjoy


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Bmartin8732 on Instagram. 2013 Beetle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

This is my insta: dieseldenim52 and this is my car


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Choice was to wash the Bug, or lower it.


----------



## vwlennon67 (Oct 4, 2009)

Paul_oharaauto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm "PureDentsPDR' on Instagram! 

IMG_0150-2 by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Billyou812 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Instagram TheFaulk 

Just picked up a '14 Beetle R-line Convertible. I also own a MKV GTI.


----------



## s13meecrob (Apr 3, 2009)

No pics but @imeecrob


----------



## exudust (Jun 14, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exudust (Jun 14, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exudust (Jun 14, 2004)

@xis170

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

oidoglr- what headlight switch is that and would you happen to have a part number?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> oidoglr- what headlight switch is that and would you happen to have a part number?


I posted it in the euroswitch thread too: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5578739-Euro-Headlight-Switch-for-2012-Beetle/page2

Best price you'll find in the US 

http://www.amazon.com/Standard-European-Headlight-Switch-6R0941531G/dp/B00EOK770I

:thumbup:


----------



## Berkay (May 3, 2012)

berkaymuradoglu


iPad 'den Tapatalk aracılığı ile gönderildi


----------

